# Bathroom lavatory/toilet ideas?



## kwilson1992 (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone have a good suggestion where to get a good quality toilet and a bathroom sink and fixtures and cabinet to hold the sink?

We are remodeling a small hall bathroom and trying to do as good job as inexpensively as possible.

We are going to have someone remove the old tile from around the bathtub/shower, raise the showerhead and replace the bathrub/shower fixtures.

We will have someone retile around the tub, tile the bathroom floor and part of the walls.

We are going to try and do most of the demolition ourselves except for removing the tile from around the tub/shower because it is really on there.

We want to use good components, but not go crazy with the price.

Has anyone used one of the surplus stores, and are they any good?

Thanks


----------



## Rustedbird (Jan 1, 2009)

You might get lucky at an Habitat for Humanity Restore. Sometimes they have good stuff, sometimes not. Also scope out sales at your local big box hardware store. Glommed a good deal on a precast sink and white vanity base once. 

Demolition .... be methodical and neat. Try to save anything decent and if not wanted, can be donated for reuse. Tile, if you are tearing it out and redoing it, might as well go all the way and do it right with new backer board and all. 

The new American Standard toilets work quite well and the price range is from reasonable to, well, you get the drift.

Now if someone else could step in......


----------



## mluciano (Jan 25, 2009)

You can go to home depot they usually have nice ones on sale.


----------



## warden (Jan 29, 2009)

I found a "low-flow" toilet at home depot and it was actually cheaper than the regulars. The home depot in my area has a pretty good display with a range of types and prices.


----------



## krm944 (Feb 8, 2009)

Where are you located?  I have a store here called Home Emporium they have a website southeasternsalvage dot com. They sell a lot of closeouts, factory seconds and the sort. My wife called it the Big Lots of Home Stores!

I would take a close look at anything you buy....a buyer beware of sorts


----------

